# Tamron 28-80 with fisheye or Tokina 12-24mm?



## bivouac (May 25, 2009)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but I need some help before I spend the money. I've been taking pictures for a while on my D60 with the standard 18-55mm and a 55-200mm lens, but I want to get another one. These two are what I've narrowed it down to (both are used). Fisheye lenses look cool, yes, but since I'm buying both used and the advertisement for it says "with fisheye" - does this mean it actually IS a fisheye lens (it doesn't seem so, from the examples of pictures from it) or it comes with some sort of attachment? Either way, which would be a better upgrade - the Tokina is more expensive, but I don't mind spending the money if what I'm getting is far superior. Thanks in advance for the help =)


----------

